# Turbo replacements



## mollyholman (May 27, 2008)

My mechanic tells me that the turbo warning light that occasionally comes on means that I will soon need to get the turbo replaced. He also says that it wouldn't matter al all to the car if I chose not to have them replaced. Input please?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Turbo replacements (mollyholman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mollyholman* »_My mechanic tells me that the turbo warning light that occasionally comes on means that I will soon need to get the turbo replaced. He also says that it wouldn't matter al all to the car if I chose not to have them replaced. Input please?

turbo warning light? you mean check engine light? if you know anyone that has a VAG-COM, have them scan your car. I don't think the car will "tell" you that your turbos are going, but you can tell based on performance and fuel consumption. any certified Audi mechanic (read: AUDI mechanic, not general mechanic) should be able to better tell you by examining your car. If you genuinely have a possible turbo replacement issue on your hands, do it right and through an audi mechanic.
It's not cheap to do, but it is the only really major service thing you'll have to worry about on the car. If your car has 100k on it, the turbos should have lasted longer assuming the previous owner (or you if you're the original owner) didn't beat on the car. On another forum we have an allroad owner with 170k on his car on his original turbos. He takes very good care of his car though.
EDIT: to get your car scanned, go into the "regional forums", then "USA", then "Pacific Northwest" and there is a FAQ thread there with places that can scan your car. most of the shops that do this do it for free, so its worth looking into. (i noticed you're in oregon)


----------

